# Line for popping?



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

What's yall's favorite line to use for popping? 

Solid or hollow? Which cast better? 

Brand? 

Will be on a 10k size reel on an oti 40 - 60 ocean extreme for Texas tuna.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

I use the JB-60h/ white. & 65 solid yellow.
castability between the 2 off a Stella 10k is negligible at best.
I like the daiwa samurai 70#, but it's too light & blows around
when its windy, plus the dk green is impossible for me to track at night.
you'll love that rod !


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

JB 60lb was my first choice but I wanted to see what everyone's choice is. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

My 10k (16k spool) has JB 60lb hollow


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

JB 65 non hollow on my Avet JX Raptor.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

JB hollow 60 with home made wind-ons on a 7 ft Seeker rod and Avert SX Raptor.
I can cast as far as most I fish with, but not like a 10k/ 8 ft spinner.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

forestpark said:


> I had always wonder how those Avet will cast poppers. Which rod you have the raptor on ?


Sorry about the delay. I can cast it a long way. It is on a 7 foot Calstar Graphiter. I'll post the model # this evening.

Jim


----------



## dspencer (Jan 30, 2007)

What line and size is best for the GOM? I'm going to get something in 60 and 80 lb.

Flouro or mono?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dspencer said:


> What line and size is best for the GOM? I'm going to get something in 60 and 80 lb.
> 
> Flouro or mono?


What size reel and what are you fishing for? Most of my stuff has 80 lb braid topped with 80 lb floro. My popping rig has 65 braid with 50 lb mono topshot.

Jim


----------



## dspencer (Jan 30, 2007)

30 sized reels for jigging and 60 lb JB hollow core line.

Same line for my popping rod with an 8000 and 10000 Stella.

I am new at this and want to know if flouro has an advantage over mono.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Not for jigging and popping. I use mostly mono for that. My 30s set up to chunk and troll have floro.


----------

